# Surrogacy in Greece



## keyno1

Hello ladies 
After 5 bfn we are considering surrogacey . Both my sis and sip have offerd to be host . We potentially will be cycling in Athens at Greece as we did a package deal 2 Ivf treatments for 4000 euros . Has anybody had experience doing surrogacey in Greece ? I have had a quote back from the solicitors and that alone is 2800 euros , does seem about right , everything is so much more expensive . Would love to hear about people's experiences or recommendations on solicitors 
Thankyou ladies


----------



## Mamof1

Hi, I'm new here.. I had breast cancer 4 yrs ago and I'm going for a hysterectomy in the next few months (have the brca2gene-angelina Jolie gene) and would love another baby and a sibling for my 4 year old. So bamboozled where to go.. I'm having a Skype call from the Mediterranean fertility clinic on Friday. Think they're in Crete. I need a donor egg and surrogate..

Thanks ladies..

Maria


----------



## Nancy Cunninghum

Hello Maria, I know the center you are talking about and yes it is at Crete ( Chania of Crete).

I had my program there and everything went well and now I have a 19 month old daughter.

The medical team was very good and let me know all the steps of the program before we start.
And they was close to us throughout the duration of the procedure. 

I wish you all the best xxx baby dust to you !!!!


----------



## Ecca

Hi All

This is my first post and I wanted to join specifically to ask the vast amount of members on here for their opinion and maybe professional guidance.
I have in the past donated my eggs, I am now looking to become a surrogate for a wonderful couple. Unfortunately I have had 2 failed egg transfers, the last one last week. 
The lady has been pregnant in the past but has nearly died twice. Is there any possibility that what ever made the lady ill in the first place could be a risk for myself? 
Also we only have one egg left, and it is her last chance which is quite a daunting in itself knowing that the last chance is with me.

Any thoughts or feedback would be most appreciated


----------



## Hoping 2014

It depends on what she nearly died from. I'm presuming OHSS which is very serious condition in which the ovaries swell dangerously. 

If so there really is no risk to you at all being the gestational carrier as it's the effects of the IVF drugs on her ovaries which caused that and not the eggs themselves. However if you are worried I'm sure your friend would be happy for you to speak to a doctor about the risks and any concerns you have. And major hugs to you for being such an amazing friend. I'm sure she has had a rough time and you are such a star for doing this for her xxx


----------



## Anny1970

Hi there!!! I think that you do not have to worry. You must remember that firstly you will not have any genetic relation to the biological material. In any case I don`t think that the procedure can cause some illness the doctor will not perform this procedure. He is responsible for your health. I think that it is great that you help people. Everyone deserves to become a parent. Moreover you don`t have to worry. It influences badly. You have to remember that hopefully you can be pregnant. You are responsible not only for yourself but for the new life too. I think that you already know the result. Is it positive? I hope yes!!! Take care of yourself. Do not forget that you are doing a great thing!!! I respect such women as you are. Believe me!!! I know this from my own experience!!!


----------



## Manders1975

Hello everyone,
I find myself on this thread as I feel this may be our next step on our long fertility journey...

My DH and I have 6 lovely very happy snow babies awaiting our return to Serum.
Since our last cycle Penny discovered a large Choc cyst which I'm requiring an op to remove imminently.  My feeling is that my own fertility health is so poor now that I may never carry our own child. So, ever the optimist (and after reading Greece can now offer surrogacy to non- Greeks)... I WAS HOPING SOME LOVELY PERSON OUT THERE CAN OFFER ADVICE PLEASEeeeeeee.

I'm assuming we'd have to find a Greek lady?
How do we go about doing this Does anyone know?....
Does anyone out there have some experience of SERUM & SURROGACY?

OR, can a lovely UK lady help us?
Thank you everyone... Please post what you know xxx


----------



## Manders1975

Anybody?


----------



## Cloudy

Hi honey - the boards are a lot quieter at the weekend and I am sure someone will be able to advise. I guess it's also a relatively new development in Greek law?

Have you spoken to Serum/Penny about the options available - I would think they are a good port of call in the first instance.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Manders1975

Thanks so much CLOUDY xxx I'll wait patiently 
Lots of love and thanks for your reply xxx


----------



## Want-a-baby

Would love to know more about surrogacy at Serum as well, including costs involved...


----------



## Sharky

I actually asked Penny a couple of months ago via email - when I learnt about the change in the Greek law in 2014 - and never got any reply, obviously she does not want to get engaged in finding gestational moms.


----------



## Snowy44

Hi

We are looking to use a surrogate with an egg donor and we are researching clinics at the moment . I have had some really useful info on New life in Georgia. We are also looking at Greece as an option in particular because we would not face a long wait to get the baby out of the country . Does anyone have any experience or information on clinics in Greece that offer surrogacy with egg donation .

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Reptile Smile

You have to undertake a 3 month court process first to be allowed to proceed.

It's not an easy option at all, unfortunately, and I haven't come across anyone who's done it in my research...

Post #12 here has more detail - worth a read.


----------



## Snowy44

Thanks for your reply it confirmed what I had already suspected . Was just hoping that we could find somewhere for surrogacy that does not require a long stay after the birth  to sort out the passport etc. I guess there is really no way around this unless we go to the states which is beyond our means ! 

So far from my research New Life is looking like our best option, I have been impressed with their prompt communication so far....


----------



## Reptile Smile

Yeah, that's exactly what we ended up deciding.  There's just no way round it, I'm afraid...

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## XXXsunshineXXX

hello friends.
im now to this and this is my 1st post.
i subscribed cause i wanted to learn more about surrogacy.
and from the point of simple persons like me.
I recently heard about surrogacy in greece.
and i thought that this have to be my 1st post cause i wanted to know
if someone of you have been there for surrogacy.
thank you


----------



## Reptile Smile

Hi there,

Is it the process of surrogacy itself you need more info on?  I'm not certain anyone active here at the moment has had their surrogacy in Greece, but hopefully I'll be proved wrong!

Which country are you from?  You'll have seen from the rest of the thread that one of things that makes Greece different is that you have to go through a 3 month (ish) court process before you can legally proceed with a surrogacy.


----------



## XXXsunshineXXX

hello friend and thank you for your reply
i have done a search myself and have already contacted some clinics about the process of surrogacy. i have some information that the time of the court depends on the town that the court takes place. i can understand that myself because i can imagine the longest standby time in the capital of Greece maybe but a certificate that a agency saw me was issued in 28 days!


----------



## XXXsunshineXXX

Good day to all friends,
i have make contact again with the agency and ensure me again, with proof of an 
other couple, about the court approval and the time that is needed for the legal process in Greece.
I decide to start the program in Greece!!!! 
I hope all goes well.
Now is the time for me to choose the Fertility center. i have not particular
center in my mind beside the ones that the agency suggest me.
Can you tell me your opinion in this matter?

thank you


----------



## XXXsunshineXXX

no one have nothing to say?
i find an interesting clinic in Crete, a big island of Greece, with a lot of experience in this field.
i asked my agency and search also about it.
i want your ideas & experience thou!!!


----------



## Carole.H

Yes, the clinic in crete is good, I have been there as a surrogate myself for a greek couple....please let me know if you want more info


----------



## XXXsunshineXXX

Good Day friends.
thank you carole for your reply.this is a good think to know!
i did not reply earlier cause i have so much to do till i have my travel to Greece
Today i arrived in Greece and I'm so excited and nervous at the same time  
I landed in the city of Chania. the weather here is so nice and hot still.
i think that's Greece!  
i have my meeting with the director of the clinic and the manager of the program 
about an hour from now and i wanted to share my thoughts while I'm waiting in the 
hotel room.
i wish the the trip to parenthood to be so bright and clear for as all as the sky here.
have a nice weekend you all.


----------



## Reptile Smile

Good luck!   Hope everything goes well for you!


----------



## Carole.H

I wish you luck with your meeting today  They are lovely there so I am sure they will take good care of you, and their sucess rate is great too.  Good luck!  xx


----------



## XXXsunshineXXX

thank you so much!
I'm more relaxed now.
i think i find what i was searching for...
i have to make an other meeting about the 
financial part and I'm done!!!


----------



## XXXsunshineXXX

Great week friends!!!!
I'm so happy to announce that i will begin,finally,my surrogacy program 
in Greece. I have arrange everything with the clinic and now i wait for my 
surrogate to speak with the manager of the program.
Do you have any suggestions about the next steps?
I do not mess something up now


----------



## XXXsunshineXXX

hello friends!
its been a week till my visit at the weekend in the ivf clinic in Chania/Greece.

I'm very relived about my choice, cause Katerina (the surrogacy manager)
call me every day about the process. She had inform me about 
the medical tests we had to undergo, me and my s.m. Thanks god all of them was great.
They are very responsible and friendly at the same time and this make me feel secure.

I have complete the FIRST STEP already!  
My lawyer complete the file of my case (birth cert., medical history, doctor confirmation of s.m. etc)
and we are waiting for the court date now. The big thing is that will take place in Chania/Crete
and as my lawyer told me, their is a short waiting list cause its a small city.

So far everything run smoothly and finger crossed the court will take place around 2 weeks.


----------



## Dory10

Hello XXXsunshineXXX. You might like to start a surrogacy diary to document your journey? Here's a link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=555.0

Dory
Xx


----------



## Carole.H

Wow, thats great.  I know the wait in Athens can take longer, but as Crete is an island the wait is much ledd.
Greece is ahead of the UK when it comes to surrogacy.  The surrogate mother cannot change her mind and the baby's birth certificate has the couples name on it, so no adoption needed afterwards.  Te only wait to go home is the wait for the baby's passport.
I have been a surrogate myself in Greece for a greek couple so have been through the process but from the surrogates side, not the `ips side.


----------



## danish

Hi can Anyone tell me if its difficult to get a permission from the court in Greece ( Chania ) ? How long does this take and so on ☺☺


----------



## Loumia

Our story in short - years of IUI's IVF and then donor attempts. No luck. Finances are exhausted and so are we.

We are ready to move on to surrogacy with donor eggs and Greece seems to be a good option for a Scandinavian couple. But which clinic to choose and what to expect in terms of succes rates and budget? We have made poor decisions choosing clinics in the past and cant afford one more mistake.

I would love to hear from anyone with recent succes stories from specific clinics in Greece - and also how much you ended up spending? Please share


----------



## Paulala

Hi everyone)

Please, if anyone has surrogacy experience in Greece? 
My husband and I planned to undergo surrogacy in Ukraine. But recently the Ukrainian government decided to amend the law on surrogacy. Due to this fact, one of the Ukrainian leading clinics doesn’t accept new patients. I understand we can`t find surrogacy for such an affordable price like in Ukraine.
If anyone has a surrogacy journey in Greece. Please, give me information about the clinic, price, attitude to the patients and so on. We really want to have at list one child.

Thank everyone)


----------



## Braff

Hi girls)

My husband and I really need an information according to surrogacy in Greece!
Recently my husband and I emailed to Biotex clinic because we wanted to undergo surrogacy there. But it happened that the Ukrainian clinic doesn’t take new clients because the government of Ukraine are going to make some changes in surrogacy law.
I understand that surrogacy in Greece might be more expensive but we are ready to pay.

If someone faced with surrogacy issue, please give any information according to clinic, price and etc. I would be really grateful.

Thank everyone)


----------



## Harley1969

I know this thread has been quiet for sometime but i am about to start Surrogacy in Greece in Crete and have had my first meeting. So if anyone would like any information then please ask, obviously i am only now starting and can only give advice on what i have learnt so far. I do live in Crete but we are British citizens and will be returning to the UK later this year whilst still going through the process. X


----------



## Mandy1980

Hi Harley,

I´d like to know more about the surrogacy process in Greece. I´m a single woman and I consider surrogacy and embryo donation in Greece. What is the name of your fertility clinic? What experience do you have so far? Thanks a lot.

Best regards 
Mandy


----------



## bonniebaby

Hi Harley, Mandy....Im in the same boat, Ive saved money for DD, but I was wondering how much a surrogate would cost? to whether my dream is viable.....I wonder if Carole on this thread knows the surrogate procedure?....I hope all your dreams come true  Rosa xxx


----------



## Harley1969

Hi Mandy & Rosa, apologies for the very late reply.....due to courts closing in Greece for the summer months our process has been delayed. But we have constant contact with our clinic and from September once the courts are ready we start with our Surrogacy. I only know what we have been told for our situation and that is we need to have a medical reason why i can not carry/give birth to my child. I have a Doctor here that has been through a number of miscarriages with me and due to a blood disorder i can not carry a pregnancy so he will write the letter for the court. I do not know the legal side for a single female. But the clinic i am with in Chania Crete managed to get me pregnant after 8 failed attempts in the UK, but unfortunately i can not carry a pregnancy. They are very professional and it is much more of a personal service and a bit more relaxed. They also do a surrogacy programme which we have now started.... have a look at there website and maybe send an email for any questions you have...Mediterranean Fertility Institute, based in Chania, Crete, Greece x


----------

